# Howdy



## Xiphias (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello -

Been a lurker for a while . . . . . finally decided to sign up.

Hope I do justice here 

Dave

Team www.bloodydecks.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome out of lurdom and to the posting world! Have fun.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 28, 2006)

So glad you decided to post with us!  Welcome to MT.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT! :wavey: glad you came out of lurkdom!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT

xiphias

Based on the name I have a question do you deep sea fish, train sword or both?


----------



## Drac (Nov 28, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Another one from the Lurker World converted...Amen


----------



## Kacey (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome aboard.  Good to have you here, and I think you'll find this to be a friendly community, indeed.


----------



## Xiphias (Nov 28, 2006)

"Based on the name I have a question do you deep sea fish, train sword or both?"

Yep I fish

Used to train the sword -

Kind of got into the knife as of late 

Dave

TEAM www.bloodydecks.com


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 28, 2006)

Xiphias said:


> Yep I fish
> 
> Used to train the sword -
> 
> ...


 
Cool thanks for answering.

But now I see I could have just gone to your team webpage and got my answer too, apparently I am a bit slow on the uptake today.

Again, welcome to MT


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello & welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Changhfy (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome Xiphias its great to have you here!


I wish you the best.




take care,
Chang


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome. Always good to see another kenpoist.
Sean


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to the light, Xi


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 4, 2006)

Good to finally have you!


----------

